
SoundCloud could sell for $1B - cgoodmac
http://www.businessinsider.com/soundcloud-could-sell-for-1-billion-2016-7
======
shah_s
How is a company that isn't making money and struggling financially worth $1B?
Let me guess... "users"..

~~~
kyriakos
still though how does one monetise on those users to justify an 1B investment
?

